Ask HN: How do I test my product idea? - kishan0326
======
villaumbrosia
Can you be more specific? Creating a mockup/wireframe/protype with online
tools like Invision or Balsamiq is a good start, and then putting it in front
of people to gather feedback. You can also go straight for the MVP - build the
smallest, cheapest usable version of your product and see if that fills a need
and gathers good feedback. If so, you have encouragement to go further. More
tips here: [https://www.productschool.com/blog/experience/product-
manage...](https://www.productschool.com/blog/experience/product-management-
books-series-the-lean-startup/#The_minimum_viable_product_MVP)

